# Load Balancing



## martryn (Feb 15, 2007)

I don't know what that means, but let's see if it'll let me post this.

EDIT:  Hey, it did.  I'm glad I could help.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks for fixing the issue, mbxx!


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Feb 15, 2007)

A bunch of people can't log in.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Feb 15, 2007)

Also, can you bring back the Users Viewing Thread bar?  That was incredibly useful.  Was the load from it really that much?


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 15, 2007)

I thought it was only removed part of the time, or at least in my experience that was the case.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Feb 15, 2007)

The server load balancing removed it altogether though.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 15, 2007)

Really?

Damn, I always liked that feature.


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm not sure if it's related to the balancing, but I keep getting sent to "www.animemanga.de" when browsing the forum.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah.

It's getting to be quite a problem.


----------



## Moondoggie (Feb 16, 2007)

Mbxx said:


> We changed something for getting unique ids. Maybe there is still a problem. I check that now.
> 
> Fixed: Sorry... Typo.. i used port 888 instead of 8888 on one server. Sorry.


 
Oh I see.

No problem, I did some fast browsing on the forum a second ago and it's working fine now.

Thank you.


----------



## Misa (Feb 16, 2007)

Would you be kind enough to add a new banner? 



Thanks for fixing the site


----------



## Muk (Feb 16, 2007)

thanks for fixing the animemanga.de thingy

it kinda weirded me out =3


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 16, 2007)

Were back to full power sweet XD


----------



## Prince of Perverts (Feb 16, 2007)

Yay for the awesome-ness of admins! Yea that animemanga.de thing was getting on my nerves royally. Thanks for fixing it.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Feb 16, 2007)

I keep getting this whenever I use the search button:



> 500 Internal Server Error
> 
> An internal server error occurred. Please try again later.


----------



## Harlita (Feb 24, 2007)

Actually we're seeing a fluctuation (probably based on traffic/load?) of the: 

*500 Internal Server Error

An internal server error occurred. Please try again later.*

and the*

Fatal error: Direct instantiation of vB_Postbit class prohibited. Use the vB_Postbit_Factory class. in /includes/class_postbit.php on line 239*



Are these a result of the load balancer change?  Or is it something with the vbull code itself?


They're getting more frequent, but are not consistent- ya know?



They make me cry and stab Vash with a fork.


----------



## Harlita (Feb 25, 2007)

Actually your last statement is correct.

I was out for a good portion of the day, but after logging in today I'm not getting the errors anymore.

Much love and thanks for correcting it. 

Care to share the cause?


----------



## Dave (Feb 25, 2007)

this really helps
though the errors and all have been troublesome
i hope the lag goes away with the new changes
and as vash said, the user bar was quiet helpful


----------



## Oahgneg (Mar 2, 2007)

Database error 
The Naruto Forums database has encountered a problem. 

Please try the following: 
Load the page again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser. 
Open the forums.narutofan.com:80 home page, then try to open another page. 
Click the Back button to try another link. 

The forums.narutofan.com:80 forum technical staff have been notified of the error, though you may contact them if the problem persists.


----------



## Konoha (Mar 11, 2007)

vBulletin MessageVB Short Update.​

always appear and can you fix the missing pictures if you can since i knew the forums it got missing picture like 1 year and half


----------



## Dave (Mar 16, 2007)

Hollow Ichigo said:


> this really helps
> though the errors and all have been troublesome
> i hope the lag goes away with the new changes
> and as vash said, the user bar was quiet helpful


THANKS!
ITS BACK!


----------

